

Ask HN: Do you have separate users for work and personal stuff on your Mac? - mewwts

Just received a new Mac from my workplace, and I was wondering if it was a good idea to have a user for work&#x2F;development, and another one for games and other stuff. Any thoughts?
======
vrikis
I had that idea for a while, but I just keep separate spaces (or whatever OS
X's multiple desktops are called now). In the end, I didn't find that there
would be any conflicting accounts, etc. so I didn't find a need for it. I do
usually use separate browsers though, to keep tabs and history separate for
work/personal life.

------
zimpenfish
I do - the remote access I have requires running flaky Java apps in untrusted
mode and that's not something I want to let loose in my personal stuff.

------
mkempe
I would advise against using a computer provided by your employer for personal
activities or storage.

~~~
mewwts
Could you elaborate on that?

~~~
mkempe
First, when you part ways the machine returns to the employer. Depending on
how suddenly it happens you may completely lose whatever personal items you
had there.

Second, if there is any conflict and you've used --say-- your personal email
to discuss what's happening, they can access it and/or use it against you.

Finally, if you have any personal side-projects they can justifiably lay claim
to it because you're using their property for what you may have considered
your "non-work" activities.

~~~
mewwts
Those are good comments. I have some clause in my contract regarding side-
projects and I'll definitely look into how using their stuff affects it. For
now, I guess I'll just use it for work and games then... Thanks for your
comment.

